

Ask HN: Anyone have experience with Fat Free CRM? - mishmax

Anyone have real-world experience with it? How does it compare to HighRiseHQ?<p>http://www.fatfreecrm.com/
======
jmonegro
No, but you can always get it up and running for free on Heroku to try it out.

